# FS: Corals



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

All images are WYSIWYG.
Preferably no holds unless you can put a deposit down.

*Two RBTA for $50 together (3" and 2"):*



*Bright green Rhodactis Mushroom: $10 for what's shown*



*Green Candy Cane*: 7 heads for $25 (Sorry forgot to take pics but looks similar to image below)



*$10 Rics*

#1:
#2:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

*$15 Rics*
#3:
#4:
#5:
#6:
#7:

*$20 Rics*
#8:
#9:
#10:
#11:
#12:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

*Acans*

#13 (2 Green with purple center heads + 4 Red with Blue striped heads - $40):

#14 (5-6 Green with purple center heads - $40)

#15 (5 "Triple berry" heads - $40)

#16 (4-5 "Triple berry heads" - $30)

$17 (4-5 Red with Blue striped heads + 1 Green with Purple ring head + 4-5 Red with White striped heads - $60)

#18: (7 Red with White striped heads - $40)

#19: (6 Red with White striped heads - $35)

#20: (4 Green with Purple ring heads - $20)

#21: (5 Red with Blue striped heads - $35)


----------



## Nemo1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for a great selection and a nice person


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Laurie! 

Pending for this afternoon are the following: green rhodactis, #1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Pending #6 and 11


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I will redo the post to show what's remaining but basically all the rics minus a few I forgot to post are sold and only acans left. I can frag more rhodactis if interested.


----------

